# Did you live a sporty life?



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Do you still participate in sport?
I was always sedentary myself.  Dickie knees, tennis elbow? without ever playing tennis.
Strained Deltoid muscles.
I have my excuses to not participate.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2021)

Badminton, basketball and walking everywhere .. up until a couple of years ago, when my knees started to act up. Now, all I can manage is Tai Chi.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 28, 2021)

NO, I was never much of a sport.  Rather I was into adventure, travel, reading books to sharpen my mind and just having fun.  So, no need for me to buy a huge monster truck that says "sport" some place or write "sport" on my funny looking cotton pants.  So there, Sport, but I ain't no sport.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 28, 2021)

My younger years were filled with athletics, netball, playing and refereeing the school games, some tennis. Nowadays I watch them on the tv.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2021)

I enjoyed playing softball when I was younger; nowadays I try not to tear up my joints.

I practice Taichi regularly, helps keep body parts loose and in decent shape.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Have always enjoyed many sports  ....   but more watching than participating,  especially  these days. 
Loved playing tennis when I could still play  ... was  in a bowling league for several years.

(and I've gone thru my share of sports cars over the years)  .. does that count?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 28, 2021)

Not sports, some outdoor activities


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 28, 2021)

Like others, I was athletic - ran in the junior olympics, played volleyball and basketball in school, played tennis, swam, etc.
Now, I just walk an hour each day. Sometimes heavy housework can get me feeling as if I'm doing a sport.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

The only sport I participated in seriously was competitive combat pistol shooting.
I don't compete now; just shoot for fun occasionally.  It's a younger person's activity.


----------



## Lara (Dec 28, 2021)

I wouldn't say I was naturally athletic but, back in the day, I dated a lot of athletic guys that motivated me and married one that continued to motivate me with Tennis, Scuba Diving, Skiing, Hiking, Backpacking, and Bike Riding.

But when my husband died I slowed way down, although I did take my son fly-fishing in Connecticut, as well as skiing and snowmobiling in Vail Colorado. And took all 4 children to Washington DC where we Roller Skated outdoors during the Cherry Blossom season all over the grounds of the Capitol, the monuments, reflecting pool, the Smithsonian, etc. We did a lot of traveling too.

I've slowed down to just walking the dogs for the most part. But my daughter just bought me a beautiful beach bike for Christmas and I love it!! I'm riding it a couple of times a day. I ride until my legs get sore. But I've gone a little further each day.

There are paved paths from one end of the island to the other but I'm mostly riding along Ocean Drive, listening to the waves, feeling the breeze, enjoying the sunrise and sunset  (weather has been unseasonably warm), and passing people who are smiling and waving because everyone just seems happier at the beach. It's a good vibe.

Of course it helped that I left the Huge Christmas Bow on the handle bars and people were saying Merry Christmas as I passed 
`


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)

I played tennis, badminton and volleyball in my younger days.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 28, 2021)

No, I was more into listening to music and studying.  I was pretty uncoordinated and dreaded Physical Education class.  I would have been the last one picked for anything.  I was a good runner because it wasn't a team sport, and I did learn to golf as I got older but didn't continue with it.  

I do love walking, hiking and working out.  Anytime I can be out in nature I'm happy.  My avatar is from a trip to Chimney Rock, NC.  Great hiking!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I was a good runner because it wasn't a team sport


Team sports weren't my forte when I was young, I had two strikes against me that prevented gaining stature on teams:
#1. my dad was blind, and couldn't be a couch
#2. I was left handed.
Later on individual sports suited me, although I did enjoy co-ed slow pitch in my 30s through the local parks & rec.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh my goodness no! I didn't even finish Physical therapy the last time around. To much like high school gym class. 
Those dirty sweaty mats still give me nightmares.
Seriously though I was very active as a kid, riding my bike, ice and roller skating and even today I enjoy a nice hike through the woods, swimming and of course gardening.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nathan, I can relate to being left-handed.  I'm even worse.  I'm Ambidextrous.  I threw a baseball or football with my left hand, dribbled a basketball with my right hand.  I write with my left hand and cut with scissors with my right hand.  When I went to learn golf, the pro determined I was right-handed.  I borrowed my father's clubs and it turned out they were left-handed.  (He was right-handed).  I gave up.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2021)

No sports as such, not since high school.  But I have done, and still do lots of outdoor stuff, camping, fishing, hunting, hiking, etc.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2021)

Naw, no sports for me. As far as I'm concerned, my body is just something to move my head around from one place to another.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 28, 2021)

well. I love to walk....But, my body is getting old...
I try to at least one or two days, go for a walk....
I do many things in my home....I mostly don't even
sit still until we have supper....Then I am whiped out...
I still love to walk...


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Peppermint, medical experts say that even keeping busy doing things around the house helps one stay healthy.  Keep it up!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2021)

I've never been very athletic (it took me three times to spell _athletic _correctly!), but I've been active. I used to ski quite a bit and played tennis. I was on a co-ed softball team during my 40s. What else? I used to hike quite a bit. I play soccer with my dog.    I used to do a bit of mountain biking and road biking. But like I said, I'm not very athletic (Ha! Spelled it correctly on the second try!). I have worked out regularly for most of my adult life, though, although not so much for the past five or so years. I'm trying to get back into it but just don't have the motivation.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 29, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Nathan, I can relate to being left-handed.  I'm even worse.  I'm Ambidextrous.  I threw a baseball or football with my left hand, dribbled a basketball with my right hand.  I write with my left hand and cut with scissors with my right hand.  When I went to learn golf, the pro determined I was right-handed.  I borrowed my father's clubs and it turned out they were left-handed.  (He was right-handed).  I gave up.


I used to have some ambidextrous abilities, but I think they've faded due to non-use.   When I was playing slo-pitch I could bat left or right handed. Sometimes I would switch, just before the pitcher was going to throw the ball...this really threw the other team off, as everyone would shift their positions at the bases and outfield.


----------



## David777 (Dec 29, 2021)

As a grade school kid played all the usual team or competition sports, especially baseball and was also very active outdoors.  Road bicycles everywhere, climbed thousands of oak trees, fully experienced my Earth creature essence. High school little.  Adult only competition sport has been table tennis that I gave up 18 years ago because of eyesight limitations.  As adult very active in outdoor activities that are not really sports though gear may be sold in sporting goods shops.  Now in my eighth decade, continue Earth creature activities to hike, backpack, fish, landscape and nature photograph, ski at high or elite levels, urban street freestyle dancer. 5'6" 138# BMI 22 use it or lose it.

So am I sporty as an adult?  Not as in team or competition sports but to this point fit, athletic, for Earth creature activities indeed. The above noted, am old enough that am aware all could end even tomorrow if various aging afflictions or diseases rise.  None of us get out of here alive.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 29, 2021)

Participated in football, basketball and baseball in H.S. Now I walk and ride motorcycles which is very sporty.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 29, 2021)

I used to ski, until a fall wrecked my knee. I had skied for about 20 years, so I had a good run.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 29, 2021)

Baseball, boxing, running for training, and just for the joy of it. Ran10k at 10,000 ft cross country for several years. 30 yrs of downhill and cross country skiing. Now it's 2-4 miles walking most days, and the occasional day hike.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Do you still participate in sport?


Golf was my last tryst

Thru the years;
Football
Baseball
Basketball
Fast pitch softball
Tennis
Trout fishing

Now?
Just building things, butchering wood
More rewarding

I may get a line wet this summer
Nice trout nearby


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 29, 2021)

Played sports with great intensity for many years.  But my health declined at about age 31 and had to stop playing.  Had a great career as baseball & softball coach.  Watch sports all the time.  Attend a few youth games when able.

Sports and food = my two passions in life.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 30, 2021)

With the exception of racquetball in my late teens, never been good at sports   Always the last one chooses for the team.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 30, 2021)

Lordy, yes.  Golf, fencing, swimming, tennis and softball just to name a few.  Loved most sports and enjoyed tearing around like a fool.  Never won a trophy in my life but had a great time for myself.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)

I was very active as a youngster, and through high school. Then I started to fall apart.  baseball, football, basketball, golf, tennis, track and field, moto-cross, skate boarding, and volleyball. I wish soccer was popular in the USA back then.


----------



## timoc (Dec 30, 2021)

Did you live a sporty life?​*Yes, I fancied myself as a jockey,* I even had a horse. I used to whip it, kick it, talk softly to it, but it just used to rock back and forth in my bedroom.


----------



## David777 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dave at 138# in rear hiking up John Muir Wilderness trail  8/2018 with 67# of carrying weight.  But not a sport, rather a healthy physically active leisure activity.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Our family is very sporty. My husband and I keep very active going to the golfing range and also from time to time in the warmer weather play tennis. We are pretty much daily walkers as well as we love to take hikes as well. We also go to the gym from time to time and also swim. My oldest daughter played soccer since she was young and we went to all her games all through high school and my youngest daughter who got the tall gene played basketball and we also attended her games even travelling to college to see her play.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 20, 2022)

I live a sorted life


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 20, 2022)

Hated sports of all kinds. Played Midget Football 4th grade. Watching sports is a waste of my time. Do not bond well with egos. Noncompetitive, Have no interest trying to outdo competition .


----------



## Irwin (Jan 20, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I live a sorted life


That's better than a sordid life.


----------

